# My Juwel Trigon 190



## jy_oc_hx (17 May 2013)

Hi all. Browsed this forum for a bit now and thought i would contribute my setup.
Juwel trigon 190 (not the best for scapin but i just kept fish before, now i have the scapin bug i think a new setup is required, infact one for each room. )
Lights are T5 brite lite. Think one is natural and one is daylight.
Stock filter for now.
Yeast CO2 until i get the pennies for FE CO2.

Please excuse the photo quality as it has been taken with my phone


----------



## Ady34 (17 May 2013)

Welcome to the forum jy_oc_hx,
Nice tank, MTS (Multi Tank Syndrome) gets us all  however search the forum journals and you'll find a multitude of excellent corner tanks with all the info on how to get the best out of them  Members Ian Holdich and Gary Nelson are particularly adept at scaping these tricky tanks, there's also a nice one by jimwalsh currently running.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

